# Carbon Marine has a new large CNC Machine in shop



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

As of 6AM this morning Carbon Marine has gone large scale CNC. I arrive in Tampa (after a 12 hours drive) with a 4th axis vacuum table top 4 ft x 8 ft automated CNC cutter. This machine does in a few minutes what took me several hours. Basicaly a robotic cutter. Look for much more, and finally, some additional new products coming out of Carbon Marine. Yes Jan rod holders. This also opens up the opportunity for some "speciality" work for those wanting some exotic. I will be owrking with Kevin and his new OCC venture.

Now all of my designing and manufacturing is done with digital files and computers verses the old school jigging and hand-cutting.

I will spend the next 2-3 days installing and setting up the CNC machine for my products. 

As always I welcome the criticism good or bad.

Float Shallow,
Joe
Carbon Marine


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> Yes Jan rod holders.


Good lord Joe... how long do I have to wait? ;D Maybe something for Project boat?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

maybe a set for the project review mgr on duty 


Hmmm...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Joe. When you're done setting it all up, take some pics and show us your baby (like a new proud papa) ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> This also opens up the opportunity for some "speciality" work


can it make flyrods?


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

I have been training 12 hours a day.  I am now able to create 2D objects, create the cutting tool path and cut 2D parts in minutes.  The 3D stuff is a bit more complex---but coming. They are rewriting a post processoer for my 4 axis. 

I am shocked at how fast and accurate this machine cuts it is amazing (and messy). This thing will leave a pile of dust 3 inches deep in 2 hours.  It rips!

I have been working at night converting my hand jigs to digitial files and laying them out on 4x8 foot sheets---many piece at once verses 1 at a time.  My new CNC machine can easily cut 80 to 100 CastingPillar per day---for years and years.  

Come on guys what else do you want made from carbon fiber?

At the shop now I can frame out rooms, add dust collection and AC--it gets friggin hot in there.  Makes me lose weight----A good thing.

Here is the CNC machine when I was in Tennessee testing.  $30,000 for that hunk of steel and aluminum.  But worth every cent.










Float Shallower,
Joe Welbourn
Carbon Marine


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

I wish I had a phone Joe! your casting piller is da BOMB!



my rod holders your going to make me are going to be sweet! L.R. ;D


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

very cool tool! The sky is the limit now!


----------

